# Our ED Trip



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

Back home from our ED in Munich where we picked up our new 328i Coupe. What a great trip and overall wonderful experience. Here's some highlights:

Sat. 20NOV
Arrived Munich on time - 7:30 AM and got through passport control in 5 min. with no forms to fill out! Collected our bags and off to find train tickets. Got multi-purpose tickets good for rail, bus, subway (U-Bahn), and trams. Caught the S-8 to Ostbahnhof (E. train station) and transfered to a bus that stopped in front of our hotel -the Hilton Park Munich. Early check-in allowed us to get right into our room, unpack, shower and rest up 'til mid afternoon. Later that evening we ventured out to Marienplatz to get the feel of Munich. What a great area to take in some sights, shop, eat and drink - you get the idea! Had a traditional German dinner at Franziskaner along with the weissbeir -sehr gut! After walking around the square, we called it a night. Made plans for Sunday to visit Dachau.

More to come...


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Our ED Trip - Dachau*

Sun., 21NOV - Dachau
I must confess I had mixed feelings about making the visit to Dachau, but I'm sure glad I did.

Took the train out about 15 miles NW of the city. It was cold and overcast - totally grey; no sun. I think it set the proper stage to visit a place with such a horrid history. Not knowing what to expect, we were very pleased with the way Germany has turned the site into a memorial and monument to so many that suffered there. Standing in the cold, it was sobering to think of the thousands that had died and those that lived on in terrible conditions. Dachau was a slave camp - those that could work were driven to do so; those unable to work were used in medical experiments or simply starved to death. For most of us in today's world, it is impossible to understand how this could have happened but we should not believe it could never happen again - thus the slogan seen on the memorial wall - "Nie Weider" (Never Again).

Don't miss Dachau - it is highly recommended.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the pix and the write-up. Please see the PM.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

thanks for your posts so far, looking forward to the rest of your trip


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

More, more! We want more.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Big Day at the Welt*

22NOV - Long Awaited Day
Even though my delivery time was at 10:30, I had us at the Welt at 8 AM (wife's objection overruled!). We took the U3 (subway ) to Olympia-zentrum and followed the signs to BMW's exit. It was raining as we came up to street level and got our first look at the Welt only 150m away.

First impression? The place is huge! Pics don't do justice to the size of this place!!

Found our way inside and spent a while simply enjoying the splendor of this architectural masterpiece. What a wonderful concept and brilliant execution - BMW really got it right! Soon we were directed to the desk near the center of the building and then shown to the elevators and up to ED check in. Introduced ourselves and registered in the Bimmerfest book (looked for Katy Perry's entry but couldn't seem to find it). We were asked to make ourselves comfortable until we could be helped. Soon Sabine found us and explained the process of finalizing paperwork for the delivery. She was very polite and professional. We finished signing the papers and she provided us with museum tickets and parking passes. We also reserved spots in the plant tour. Then we received a card that had the day's schedule along with credits at the Welt's restaurants and the gift shop. Excitement moderately contained now.

Soon we were off to the premium lounge to enjoy very nice selections of food and drink. There are lockers to store your coats and personal items while at the Welt. The premium lounge also has free wireless internet access and lots of very comfortable chairs.

The time soon came to met Rolf Luebcke, our ED specialist. He was very nice and knowledgeable - one could tell he knew how important this was to us and that made it even better. Rolf took us down to the orientation area where he explained the basic concepts of the 328i Coupe. He let us try out the DSC and traction control features on the simulation module - that was really cool. But enough virtual stuff - where's my car! Excitement overload!!

Rolf escorted us back up to the check-in area and then down the stairs to the landing. There, below us was my new car! That LeMans Blue was stunning as Rolf punched in the code on his HP PDA to alight the car in brilliance and start the turntable rotating (should have had the video ready, but missed it).

I honestly don't remember continuing down the steps to the car - huh? What a beautiful car!! Rolf did a wonderful job explaining everything and after a few pictures he presented us with the keys (2 sets). We also received a copy BMW's book on THE WELT - huge coffee table size(it fit in the trunk nicely). Settled in and got seat and mirrors adjusted, got the Mrs. to crank up the video for the drive out of the Welt. One last thank you to Rolf before the victory lap and then down the ramp to the exit - doors opening ever wider! What a memorable moment!!

Even though we were supposed to drop the car out front for valet parking, I had to take it down the road a little way. Made the block and back to the Welt for more fun and enjoyment - Rolf had invited us to stay as long as we liked and we still had the factory tour. Even though I discovered my car was not made in Munich, it was still a great tour - the 3 series sedan and touring models are the only cars made there. Coupes are made in Regnesburg. After the tour we were back at the premium lounge to rest up and eat a quick bite. But I couldn't keep my mind off that car! So, we got the valet service to bring her to the front door, loaded up, fired up the GPS and headed west out of the city.

It was not long before I knew that I had made the right choice - the car just felt right. Driving postion - excellent; visibility - great; steering - precise; 6 spd - !SWEET! And ofcourse the car will go fast. Fitting into autobahn traffic was no problem - just had to remember to keep checking my rearview and stay out of the left lane (except to pass).
After stopping for gas, headed back into Munich and on to the Welt. We ended up staying most of the day into early evening there and everything was great!

On the way back to the hotel, it started to snow.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Great writeup! Enjoy the new car and the experience. I remember walking out to see my car for the first time, what a great moment that was. Please keep the stories coming!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

Enjoyed reading about your ED adventure and looking at your pictures! your car is gorgeous!!!!! i am glad you had a nice time !!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like new trip.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*A Day in Bavaria*

Tues. 23NOV - Making the Most of Exploring Bavaria

We had been concerned with the weather since arriving in Munich. It was cold and raining and the forecast was foreboding. Colder temps and more precipitation lay in the days ahead - and we still had not seen a single Alp. That Tuesday morning walking out of the hotel we were hit with a blast of wintery mix. As we made our way across the street to the new car, I noticed a new Porsche 911 "snuggled" up to it (see pic below) - two iconic cars together!.

I had decided not to go for winter tires and since the car had performance tires on her, we were forced to carefully plan our trips outside the city. The reports to the south were ominous; cold - with snow, so we decided to head west. It was still barely above freezing with intermittent rain/snow as we set out that morning, but the car held the road just fine.

While most of the area's Christmas festivals were scheduled to start on Friday, Augsburg's was already underway - thus we set off in that direction. Germany's second oldest city, Augsburg was founded in 15 BC! Now, that's old. As we were not really certain where the festival (Weihnachtsmarkt) was held, we pulled into the Aral to gas up and ask directions. After some stumbling with my German, I was finally able to get one of the patrons to understand my question thanks to his quite good English. However, rather than provide us directions, he offerred to guide his to his local business (auto dealer) where we could park our car and then he would drive us to the festival location - what a hospitable gesture. Herr Eckhard was a very nice man!

By the time Eckhard dropped us off for Weihnachtsmarkt it was snowing full out. We followed the crowds to the festival located in the marketplatz in Augsburg zentrum. Vendors selling, toys, sweets, gifts, and Gluhwein were going strong in spite of the weather. Sales of Gluhwein were benefitting from the cold and snow and that's where we headed first. Gluhwein is their traditional Xmas drink - hot mulled wine. It was different, yet very good - the more we drank the better it tasted!

We spent the rest of our time shopping, sightseeing, and people-watching all while we tried to stay warm. As we headed off to catch a taxi for the ride back to Herr Eckhard's garage, the snow let up and some glimpses of blue skies could be seen. The GPS did its job and got us back on the road to Munich as we discussed the plans for Wednesday with the knowledge that even colder temperatures were forecasted. Looking forward to the warmth of our hotel, we both agree that it had been a great day in Bavaria - but also knowing that it might have been our best chance to venture outside the city.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Do You Feel Lucky? Well...do ya?*

24NOV - Churches & Castles
The weather reports were still very much a concern to us on Wednesday only two days after we picked up the new Bimmer. Wanting to take her back out of the city to see the surrounding sights, we focused on our options at breakfast that morning. Temps were around freezing with chances of snow still forecasted for most of the area, but particularly south towards the Alps. Coming to Munich to pick up a new car was PLAN #1, but PLAN #2 was to see the Alps and the famous castles near Fussen. We were hopeful, yet cautious; with performance tires on the new coupe, we fully understood things could be a bit tricky. Mixing optimism with excitement, we set out to the Andechs Monastery a little southwest of Munich. We figured the weather there should be comparable to that in the city.

Although it was only about 20 miles away, the trip took about 50 min. as much of the road was narrow and winding, with elevation changes. The GPS was great as our guide and the closer we got to Andechs, the more snow cover we saw. While it was cold and overcast, the precipitation held off. The attraction of the monastery was bolstered by the fact that they had a renowned brewery and restaurant. The monastery is built on top of a ridge overlooking a lake and atop the ruins of an old castle - 500 years ago! The baroque church is magnificent and worth the trip. As we came out of the church and made our way down to the restaurant, we noticed the weather south was much improved - we got our first glimpse of the Alps with broken sun gleaming over all! After a delicious lunch with very good beer and encouraged by the change in weather, we decided to venture on to the south and try to see Neuschwanstein.

We had heard that Fussen had gotten 8-10 inches of snow over the past two days, but the roads were clear as we traveled south. We hadn't driven very far to see that the reports were accurate; with snow covering everything except the roads, we were in a winter wonderland! It was really beautiful as we got closer to the Alps, the sun coming on strong and the sky ever less threatening. Occasionally, we would notice a cloud sitting high up on the mountain and likely dropping snow, but we were unconcerned and so drove on toward the Austrian border.

The mountain side was snow capped, so our first sight of Neuschwanstein was a double take. The castle does not stand out against the snow as well as with evergreens so it was harder to spot than we thought. It was very exciting to see King Ludwig's masterpiece - Cinderella's castle from the valley at the foot of the Alps. In the immediate area is Schloss Hohenschwangau and it dates to the 12th century. Rebuilt by Ludwig's father, Maximilian II after Napoleon had destroyed it, it was the family's "hunting lodge" until 1912. You can stand in this valley and see two iconic castles at the same time - that's really cool! And of course we had to do the obligatory snapshots with the new car.

Heading back to Munich, we stopped at Weiskirche, a pilgrimage church built in 1738. It is touted to be Germany's greatest Rococo style church set in the shadow of the Alps - in the middle of nowhere! It is known as the "Church in the Meadow" and it is spectacular!! The snow there was the heaviest we had seen - about 8 inches and it added to the beauty of this special place.

As the sun set and the grey dusk settled in, we headed north, back to Munich, knowing all the while how lucky we had been to get to see the sights of the day.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

*Great write ups!*

Really great descriptive write ups of your trip ....... makes me want to go back already. I think Bavaria is quite underrated and under reported as a fantastic European destination.

Dachau was impactful and also a meaningful part of our trip this summer.

Maybe next time I'll be armed with better food location and selection capabilities!

Are you taking redelivery at the PDC in SC?


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks - we really enjoyed our trip! And yes, we are picking up the new Bimmer at BMW's PDC early next year.

Regards & Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Continuing On Now...*

So now we're deep into the 'Dead Zone'....ED is over and we are waiting. Hey BMW - I said "We are waaaiting." Already got a notice for my 3rd payment on her and it's not here yet!

It was nice to have Xmas in between though as it sort of took my mind off the fact that my car is NOT HERE YET! But now that Xmas is over - where's my car!

Finally, a week ago, got word the boat had arrived - Brunswick, GA I think. The new Bimmer's going to PDC in South Carolina. Now here's the question: how long does it take to get a car off the boat, though customs, and to the PDC?

One major concern we'll monitor is the winter weather as we have to traverse the Smokies to get to Greer, SC. With performance tires on the car we don't want any problems with snow/ice.

Thanks,
CARNICK


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice write-up. I was there end of October - your summary makes me want to go again!

Thanks!


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Where's My Car??*

Hey SSJ -

When is October? Do you have yours yet?

Happy Motoring -
CARNICK

"Patience is a virtue - but then, there's a bunch more!"


----------



## tripberger (Sep 19, 2010)

carnick said:


> So now we're deep into the 'Dead Zone'....ED is over and we are waiting. Hey BMW - I said "We are waaaiting." Already got a notice for my 3rd payment on her and it's not here yet!
> 
> It was nice to have Xmas in between though as it sort of took my mind off the fact that my car is NOT HERE YET! But now that Xmas is over - where's my car!
> 
> ...


When is your PCD, I did my ED on 12/6(dropped off on 12/6) and my car made it to Brunswick on 1/5. It cleared customs yesterday and I set up my PCD today for 1/24. Rough making payments and playing the waiting game eh?


----------



## ssj (Jul 17, 2010)

carnick said:


> Hey SSJ -
> 
> When is October? Do you have yours yet?
> 
> ...


Drop off October 29, picked up Dec 23. Over a 8 day period, drove to Salzburg, GP, Fuessen, Neuschwanstein, Lucerne, Broc, Montreux and Zurich. It was a blast. Did the BMW factory tour too. Lots of fond memories.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=252600&d=1288561352


----------



## BimwadM3 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thanks for the article*

Great article you wrote. Is the monastery you mentioned called Andech?

We're set to pick up the new 335is coupe on 6/30/11. I've laid out a draft itinerary but it's hard to fit it all in to 2 weeks.

See you tomorrow night at the (other) club meeting.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

BimwadM3 said:


> Great article you wrote. Is the monastery you mentioned called Andech?
> 
> We're set to pick up the new 335is coupe on 6/30/11. I've laid out a draft itinerary but it's hard to fit it all in to 2 weeks.
> 
> See you tomorrow night at the (other) club meeting.


We're going to head there the day before we pick up our ED. You can take the S-8 Bahn to the end of the line then bus up to the Abbey.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andechs_Abbey
http://www.inside-munich.com/andechs.html

Someone posted this route on the way to Fussen.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...,11.38431&sspn=0.312567,0.891953&ie=UTF8&z=10


----------

